# Who here is from the United Kingdom?



## Thief Noctis (Jan 6, 2012)

West Midlands, heyyo.

Moving house for the 13th time soon (to Northampton), but we've never moved anywhere outside of England/Wales. Was born in Northampton. And we're finally moving back there after so many years. Ironic, really.


----------



## Raingembow (Dec 19, 2012)

Me south-east Brighton to be specific it's a nice place roud:


----------

